# 12x12x12 exo...Soon to be 1st viv



## grayzone (Mar 12, 2012)

k so i am no stranger to decorating enclosures, however, i feel its time to step it up a notch. only problem is im a TOTAL noob when it comes to plants (especially in an enclosure.)   Can any of you experienced viv keepers give me a step by step walk through so to speak... everything from substrate/soil preferences to plants etc... i will do my part and research this subforum as well as the live plants too.  please give me pics of YOUR vivs and whats inside/as well as lighting/temps etc so i can sorta copy and decide which t would be the best fit...... please dont tell me use the search function either... i already stated im trying

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lost In Space (Mar 12, 2012)

Hook us up with pictures when your done!


----------



## grayzone (Mar 12, 2012)

def will... problem is idk where to start.. i only got experience with a few types of plants


----------



## SamuraiSid (Mar 12, 2012)

Awesome idea grayzone, hopefully someone can contribute a decent tutorial on using live plants.


----------



## Thistles (Mar 22, 2012)

dendroboard.com is a really good resource, even though it is mainly geared to dart frogs. There is a lot of great info there about plants.

If you are making an arboreal viv you can use mostly epiphytes and the background becomes more important. You can use primarily cork bark or make your own background with great stuff/silicone and cocohusk and then attach neoregalia bromeliads, orchids and vines.

In a 12x12x12 though you will probably be making a more terrestrial set up and you will need to consider the substrate more carefully. I like to make a drainage layer using hydroton covered by a piece of weedblock (to keep roots, substrate and burrowing animals out of the drainage) and then use A(tlanta) B(otanical) G(arden) mix for substrate. It drains well and holds its form well enough for burrowing.

Lighting matters a lot for the plants you can keep, as does how wet/humid the viv will be. Some tolerant, low light beginner plants include pothos, english ivy, creeping fig, wandering jew and lemon button fern. You can also just go to your local hardware store and buy up a bunch of the small tropical plants and experiment with which work well for you.

I don't have online pics of my vivs, but I have made a lot! I have some for dart frogs, one for geckos and a few for Ts. I am also working on a good buzz so this isn't my best tutorial work but I think it is a place to start! Good luck!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone (Mar 25, 2012)

thanks for your reply thistles.. i will look into that site and go from there


----------

